# Surfing and mountain biking in Portugal



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Planning on spending 3 weeks in Portugal, and I'm hoping to find a place where i can surf and mountain bike 

Surfing, easy for the kids and intermediate for me 

Mountain biking, single track, advanced.

Any suggestions would be very welcome. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Imasurfboard (Jul 5, 2017)

Ericeira, I live here, its a surftown, 45min north of Lisbon.

For surf you got everything from beginner to advanced depending on conditions, right now its the smallest it can be but never flat really. more depending on the wind and swell. Everything from beach to reef breaks with fat or steep depending on the beach. Its high season but not as busy as a non-covid year., Water is always cold, around 18c so wetsuit is needed, I use a 4:3 year around. 

Good local singletracks exists: Flat XC style farm track double track, some nice natural decents on the local hills. Around 1-2min downhill sections or great undulating natural singletrack that hugs the coastline for kilometres.
I can send you strava/trailforks links for my favourite local trails.

30-40min driving to Sintra mountains that is probably one of the best mountain bike destinations in Europe. Have everything from thick magic forest style tracks to sculpted flow trails, almost jungle like places to wide open trails. Theres one trail called donkey which goes from the top all the way to the beach. WEride is a company that you can either go on group or solo rides. I did a solo ride last year and it was great


----------

